# Going to golden speciality in Frederick, MD..anyone else?



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So I just booked my hotel and my entry is in the mail for the speciality show in Frederick, MD..so excited since its my first one I will be showing in and not a spectator. Just seeing if anyone here is going? Rhonda Hovan is judging Friday so that will be fun to watch. Any tips for this newbie too? It's my first show that I will be staying for... Hope to see others there!:wave:


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

When is it?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

April 13-14th.. A Friday and Saturday.. I'm doing both days. I will be doing just the regular class 12-18..I would have done sweeps if I didn't need to stay in a hotel. The entries close on march 28th


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think this is April 13th-14th. 

Allow plenty of time to get lost!  That is something that happens to me! You might want to swing by the evening beforehand and drop off your grooming table/crate and get set up. I like to do that if I can.

Take a lint roller... I seem to use them a lot! 

I just invested in a really, really long outdoor extension cord. Inevitably you'll need power and be as far from an outlet as humanly possible.

Think about doing sweeps. If you do well, you usually win a % of the entry!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Power cord, be sure to put that on my list! I get lost sometimes too lol! Going by myself will be a bit nerve wracking. I'm hoping my breeder comes at least one of the days!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I will be stewarding on Friday but not sure which classes. Hope to meet you!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That's neat! Hope to meet you too! We are just doing the 12-18 class.. But I will be watching the whole time! Let me know which classes you are doing! Can't wait!


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

I would love to go.
I will do my best to get there.
It pretty much depends on how Sienna is doing at the time.


----------

